# WANTED TO BUY-STAR 4 RAT TRAP PEDAL



## blasterracing (Feb 26, 2017)

Looking to buy a right side Torrington Star 4 Rat Trap Pedal with 1/2" axle to finish my 1926 Shelby Whippet.  The bike is complete minus this pedal.  Pictured is the bike and the left side pedal.  Thank you for any help in locating this pedal.

Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
36 Florida Avenue
Shelby, Ohio 44875
419-512-3237
Thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 1, 2017)

Still Searching.....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 1, 2017)

A NOS set just sold on ebay, $320 or something like that.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 1, 2017)

fellow had a bunch of NOS stuff.
  Pedals:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-TOT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks guys.  I bid on that NOS set, but it ended up going for right around $400, which was a bit out of my range in that I only need one pedal, and those had 9/16" shafts that I would have to change out as well.  Still looking and really appreciate everyone trying to help.


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 5, 2017)

Still Searching


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 9, 2017)

bump


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 18, 2017)

Still searching.


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 22, 2017)

bump


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 28, 2017)

bump


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 1, 2017)

Still in search of the Pedal.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Tim Newmeyer
419-512-3237
Thenewmeyers2@


 aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 5, 2017)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 9, 2017)

There has to be one NOS right side pedal out there somewhere for sale?  Any help would be so greatly appreciated.
Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing 
36 Florida Avenue
Shelby, Ohio 44875
419-512-3237
Thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## blasterracing (Apr 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 23, 2017)

Bump.  Haven't given up yet!


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 27, 2017)

Bump.  Anyone at Memory Lane or Saline this weekend, please keep an eye out for a real nice right side Torrington Star 4 Rat Trap Racing Pedal.  I'm not able to attend, but would appreciate any help in finding this pedal. 

Thanks,

Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
36 Florida Avenue
Shelby, Ohio  44875
419-512-3237
thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (May 8, 2017)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (May 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (May 24, 2017)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 5, 2017)

BUMP.  Still searching!


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 13, 2017)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 19, 2017)

Still on the hunt for this pedal


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 27, 2017)

Bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/star-4-nos-1-2-torringtons.118803/


----------

